

Is a boat still a boat if it can’t float? - nate
http://ninjasandrobots.com/is-a-boat-a-boat-if-it-cant-float

======
Dylan16807
These aren't much in the way of examples. Optical drives have been dropping in
importance and 'memory slots' have never been important. Food and assigned
seats have nothing to do with transport. A _lot_ of restaurants don't take
reservations at all, compared to a system which is just transferable
reservations.

A boat that doesn't float is an extreme change, because that is the primary
purpose. Even if you largely use floating to get isolation.

